# Looking for apartment/home in LAGOS, Algarve



## meetch (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi everyone!
Hope you are all enjoying the weekend 

We have been living in Lisboa for a good little while now but have decided to move to Lagos for the month of April.

My husband and I have a small well-behaved dog (boston terrier) and are looking for a 1 or 2 bedroom apartment. We don't mind if it's in a building or a home - as long as it is well equipped and nice! 

We will most likely stay in Lagos until the september/october and then decide if we would like to stay there permanently (portuguese citizens).

Was wondering if anyone here had places to rent or recommendations/advice?

All the best!


----------

